# Arrow spine too stiff?



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Stiif arrows can be unforgiving, so:

If the shafts are uncut, cut them longer (this will 'weaken' them).

Use heavier points, although this is not as effective as a longer shaft.

Use feathers in place of vanes (weaker effect than points).

Do all of the above...


----------



## Jacob Wukie (Dec 18, 2004)

I agree


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## Bow-zo (Jul 18, 2003)

Cut them longer?? Ha! Ha! Ha!
Hell i cut them twice and they are still to short!


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Bow-zo said:


> Cut them longer?? Ha! Ha! Ha!
> Hell i cut them twice and they are still to short!


That's because you still did not grasp the fine points of archery.


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 18, 2004)

yes, i make arrow stretchers for a nominal fee if anyone is interested. :shade:


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Grasp the fine points... OUCH!!!

Bow-zo: I had a similar problem when a guy said "cut the cards" at a poker game.


----------



## Bow-zo (Jul 18, 2003)

I hear ya Jabwa,
I have forgotten more fine points than most of these guys ever knew!
Most of them on purpose..know what I mean.


----------



## Greg W (Apr 28, 2004)

Being somewhat over spined is not a bad thing when using a mechanical release, but being way over spined is a different thing.


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't know! My x-cutters are WAY overspined! You should see the way they stack in the spot at 50-60 yards!


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Bow-zo:

I forgot a "fine point" once on a Javelina hunt. Long story but it ended by me hitting a jave in the side with an insert tipped arrow! OUCH!


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

If you are shooting a release, I do not concur that overspined arrows are less unforgiving, but if you are shooting fingers, overspined arrows are the kiss of death for accuracy.

Other than that, I agree that to reduce spine you use maximum arrow length, followed by heavier points. I don't find that the fletch makes much difference on effective spine, but feathers do correct the arrow faster so it is not a bad idea if you shoot within the limits of feathers.


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Right now I am shooting 55/70 arrows and am considering going to some 65/80's that I have.............To shoot out of my 29" 60lb Hoyt cam and 1/2. I ran the software and it shows the 55/70's as a little on the weak side and the 65/80's a little on the stiff side. I noticed that with the 55/70's I got the tail of the arrow whipping around a good bit at longer ranges (I shoot a release and a TT Drop away rest also) and was hoping the 65/80's being stiffer might solve some of this problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

A little stiffer is always better than a little weaker.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Bow-zo said:


> I hear ya Jabwa,
> I have forgotten more fine points than most of these guys ever knew!
> Most of them on purpose..know what I mean.



I love it when people say that. I used to hear this comment when I was in the military from guys who just had to puff out their chests to younger troops to try and gain respect, usually it had the opposite effect!

Think about the meaning of that statement. You are bragging about not knowing something.

Maybe you should have remembered!!  

Jon


----------



## Bow-zo (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey jonnybow how are ya?
if that is the conclusion you get from that statement than you obviously do not understand the statement. But you will when you have a few more years under your hat. Wisdom "ONLY" comes with age! You can not teach it..it teaches you.
You guys need to smile more.  
Now lets get back to the thread at hand. These pithy comments are useless.

Dave!


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Those wrong coasters sure don't get it!

Maybe when I get as smart as you, I'll forget what I know now. When I get there I'll actually have to re-learn everything I forgot and by then I won't remember what I first knew.

Now I'm on the same page.


----------



## Bow-zo (Jul 18, 2003)

*Sorry!*

Ha! Ha! You crack me up jonnybow,
Sorry if i took unfair advantage of you but i did not realize untill now i am having a battle of wits with a unarmed person. My apologies.

Guys like you must lead rather unhappy lives. You can not see the humor in such little things and laugh. 
I was not trying to insult Jorge as you seem to be me. His post just struck me as funny and "I mistakenly made a joke about it". But do not worry i will not do so in the future knowing some of "you" can't laugh at yourself.

And my apologies to everyone else here for cluttering another fellow archers thread with uselessness.

Dave!


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Great comeback Bozo, it couldn't have taken you 22+ hours to come up with THAT could it? 

My life is so unhappy, I'm not sure what to do next. Maybe I'll just shoot my bow in the nice cool spring air. Naa, thats no fun.  

Don't be upset with me because I understand why you type what you do. Its easy to psychoanalize you, the stuff is textbook. Turning the aggression towards the person who pinned you for an egotistical bully proves my point quite well, thanks. For you to continue this long is actually amusing. Would you like to try again. My chuckle has almost stopped...I just read it again and I'm still smiling so you're safe  

So, I should get on with my unhappy life now before I do something like analize someone else.

Have a wonderful day Dave!

Jon


----------



## Camo (Jan 12, 2005)

Meanwhile,........Back at the ranch...............  :shade: 



Camo said:


> Right now I am shooting 55/70 arrows and am considering going to some 65/80's that I have.............To shoot out of my 29" 60lb Hoyt cam and 1/2. I ran the software and it shows the 55/70's as a little on the weak side and the 65/80's a little on the stiff side. I noticed that with the 55/70's I got the tail of the arrow whipping around a good bit at longer ranges (I shoot a release and a TT Drop away rest also) and was hoping the 65/80's being stiffer might solve some of this problem. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

The soapbox hijackers are at it again!


----------

